# Leather bolster repair



## Yeti Racing (Aug 1, 2008)

Morning all,

Been asked a million times I know, but the drivers bolster is looking tired in my Cosworth so wanted to have a go at tackling this repair myself as the rest of the seats are in good condition (thus I'd like to avoid re-covering!).

Whats the best option in regards to colour matching etc? Will I be able to get colour specific kits EG Raven black?

Thanks

Jason


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Try a gliptone scuff master kit


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

I use http://www.repairstoleather.co.uk/index.html I send them a small bit of leather from the underside of the seat and they can match it in an aerosol... they can also supply fillers too.


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

Danno1975 said:


> Try a gliptone scuff master kit


Like the man says:thumb:

Drop me a line if we can help

All the best


----------



## Yeti Racing (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks all for the feedback


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Danno1975 said:


> Try a gliptone scuff master kit


+1 recently used it to touch up some scuffs and it worked perfect.


----------



## Yeti Racing (Aug 1, 2008)

DMH-01 said:


> +1 recently used it to touch up some scuffs and it worked perfect.


Funny you should pop on but the reason this has all come about is we're looking at buying a 08 plate 330d. The car in question was also starting to go on the bolsters and she's asked if could sort if need be....

How did you find the colour match, or do you mix yourself?

Thanks.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Yeti Racing said:


> How did you find the colour match, or do you mix yourself?


Colour match was spot on, the kit contains colour toners so you can tint it if need be :thumb:

I just told Gliptone what colour leather I had, the make/model of the car etc.


----------



## Yeti Racing (Aug 1, 2008)

DMH-01 said:


> Colour match was spot on, the kit contains colour toners so you can tint it if need be :thumb:
> 
> I just told Gliptone what colour leather I had, the make/model of the car etc.


Great stuff! :thumb:


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

kasman said:


> Like the man says:thumb:
> 
> Drop me a line if we can help
> 
> All the best


Here we go, one of my best scuff repairs

Before










After


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Impressive results


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

Good job Danno, that worked then:thumb:

Transforms the look and removes those irritating thoughts every time you open the door to be greeted with scuff marks. Well done again!


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

kasman said:


> Good job Danno, that worked then:thumb:
> 
> Transforms the look and removes those irritating thoughts every time you open the door to be greeted with scuff marks. Well done again!


Thanks Kasman,

Got a question for you actually re steering wheels , will PM you.


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

very impressive repair that.
Just got the scuff master kit myself, just need some spare time to repair the exact same area of my coral red seats.
Great company to deal with and very helpful:thumb:


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

RedUntilDead - Very interested in your feedback on the scuff master kit, as there are a few marks on our coral red seats and trim that need some attention.


----------



## Cambelt (Jul 4, 2012)

That is really quite impressive, I would have always written off scuffs like that until now. I guess there is reasonable scope for it to go horribly wrong though?


----------



## jubileebug (Jan 25, 2008)

Another vote for Gliptone scuff master, used two kits now both absolutely perfect colour match and so easy to do


----------



## Yeti Racing (Aug 1, 2008)

Danno1975 said:


> Here we go, one of my best scuff repairs
> 
> Before
> 
> ...


Wow, impressive!

Any tips on how you achieved this?


----------



## Yeti Racing (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks for your time today Keith talking me though things, really appreciated! :top:

Now ordered


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Z4-35i said:


> RedUntilDead - Very interested in your feedback on the scuff master kit, as there are a few marks on our coral red seats and trim that need some attention.


I have mine and a friends to repair probably this weekend. That said, the repair in the above posts looks like bmw coral red and is a very good repair.

Danno, did you buy a spray lacquer to seal the repair? Keith recommended doing this.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Excellent work mate. Nice kit. Anywhere in the uk stocking the scuffmaster kit?


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Liquid leather stock it and I'm answer to other posts as far as I'm aware it's a complete all on one, not top coat needed. I've done a fair few and it lasts well.

The repair isn't hard, but is time consuming to get the colour and tone perfect, the z4 took an hour, but my BMW is faster as I have a ready toned bottle mixed up.


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

gally said:


> Excellent work mate. Nice kit. Anywhere in the uk stocking the scuffmaster kit?


We are also stockist of the Gliptone range:thumb:


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

Yeti Racing said:


> Thanks for your time today Keith talking me though things, really appreciated! :top:
> 
> Now ordered


My pleasure mate. Many thanks for the swift payment.:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Danno1975 said:


> Here we go, one of my best scuff repairs
> 
> Before
> 
> ...


Hi what does the kit contain and what does it cost i have my e90 BMW with lemon leather to touch up drivers seat thanks Derek


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi what does the kit contain and what does it cost i have my e90 BMW with lemon leather to touch up drivers seat thanks Derek[/QUOTE]

The Kit contains the 65ml colour, (can do larger) toner, choice of applicators & instructions. Very easy to use product.
Let me know if you have any further questions:thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

gally said:


> Excellent work mate. Nice kit. Anywhere in the uk stocking the scuffmaster kit?


I've got an Audi TT 'Black' kit if you need it Kev! 

Alan W


----------



## TomSinclair (Apr 14, 2011)

Great results with that kit! I need to figure out of my seats need repairing or just cleaning with some decent products. Hopefully the latter but I think the bolster's gone the same way as yours.


----------



## rev1turbomonsta (Feb 23, 2008)

Hi there I have an 02 plate 330 ci with grey leather and need a kit but when I look on the site I can't see what code I would need for the leather colour that mine is any help available please.

Matt


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

kasman said:


> Hi what does the kit contain and what does it cost i have my e90 BMW with lemon leather to touch up drivers seat thanks Derek


The Kit contains the 65ml colour, (can do larger) toner, choice of applicators & instructions. Very easy to use product.
Let me know if you have any further questions:thumb:[/QUOTE]

Thanks for reply what sort of cost are they


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

Derekh929 said:


> The Kit contains the 65ml colour, (can do larger) toner, choice of applicators & instructions. Very easy to use product.
> Let me know if you have any further questions:thumb:


Thanks for reply what sort of cost are they[/QUOTE]

£18.00 free postage from us Derek:thumb:


----------



## cockney123 (Dec 28, 2010)

I see you live in Hertfordshire if your anywhere near Baldock there is a repair shop behind Tescos and they do a superb job and they are old school the way they work.


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

rev1turbomonsta said:


> Hi there I have an 02 plate 330 ci with grey leather and need a kit but when I look on the site I can't see what code I would need for the leather colour that mine is any help available please.
> 
> Matt


BMW has been known to use different leather suppliers. So if you don`t see your colour listed then it would be best to send a sample in, taken from the underside of the seat, approx 1" square.

Hope that helps:thumb:


----------



## Yeti Racing (Aug 1, 2008)

****ney123 said:


> I see you live in Hertfordshire if your anywhere near Baldock there is a repair shop behind Tescos and they do a superb job and they are old school the way they work.


Yep, about 10 mins away...

Have now got my kit so I will have a go myself first and bear them in mind! :thumb:


----------



## jazz5000 (Jul 23, 2012)

Think i need this product.

Not sure on the exact colour of the seats.
Does anyone know how i can find out?

BMW e92 cream leather seats 

Any help would be appreciated. And i cant PM at the moment.
Can the Gliptone distributor contact me please so i can order it

Thanks


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

jazz5000 said:


> Think i need this product.
> 
> Not sure on the exact colour of the seats.
> Does anyone know how i can find out?
> ...


Hi Mate, What is the vehicle year? 
Use my details to PM, email or text your number and I`ll contact you tomorrow.

Hope that helps:thumb:


----------



## jazz5000 (Jul 23, 2012)

2007 "57" plate
E92 M sport 

Il send an email now

Thanks


----------



## traplin (Feb 22, 2012)

ordered some of this...will see how I get on.


----------



## jazz5000 (Jul 23, 2012)

Also just placed an order

Thanks to Kasman for the great service


----------

